

Social.com Domain Is Up for Auction: Who Will Bid? - srikar
http://blog.louisgray.com/2011/05/socialcom-domain-is-up-for-auction-who.html

======
jrockway
I doubt anyone wants this. Facebook, Twitter, and Google are already brands.
Nobody says, "I want to do social networking! I'm going to type social.com!"
They just google Facebook and go there.

~~~
sradnidge
Microsoft might though, would certainly be more relevant than the amorphous
live.com.

~~~
chrislomax
It wouldn't be unheard of for Microsoft to rebrand it again. They have already
rebranded it 3 times!

~~~
ignifero
Microsoft Live Social Network, very catchy

~~~
chrislomax
Microsoft Bing Hotmail Live Social Network Simulator

------
Zakuzaa
Color could rebrand as Social.

------
hessenwolf
Just, on principal, because there are gazillions of free domains out there,
bidding on crap like this seems wrong.

------
jagtesh
Some dubious <strike>porn company</strike> adult-dating-site for sure. Maybe
even Microsoft as @sradnidge notes.

------
swah
Can anyone give a price estimate? I assume something like 200k?

~~~
albertogh
According to the auction catalog at
[http://domainauctions.moniker.com/viewCatalog?id=209&x=6...](http://domainauctions.moniker.com/viewCatalog?id=209&x=63&y=14),
opening price will be $5MM or more.

------
_e_
Any potential buyer for Soci.al domain?

------
pitdesi
It seems like it might be perfect for LivingSocial. Still far from a household
name with a somewhat awkward domain name (what does living social mean?), and
lots of cash. I think they'd be happy to rebrand as social.com.

~~~
louismg
Exactly. That was one of my suggestions as well.

